

DSLs in JavaScript - tlrobinson
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/dsls-in-javascript

======
Xavi
"I know many of you think JavaScript is a toy language..."

hmm, I thought the dev community got over the javascript-is-a-toy-language
mentality 3 or 4 years ago?

~~~
tjpick
the attitude is still prevalent among people who are not so web focussed.

------
TNO
Very long, little code, and the code that is shown is disappointing. He mostly
harps on things that JavaScript "lacks" even though the features in question
are present in the engines he promotes.

------
n8agrin
I wish I could just skip through the slides and look at the code samples. The
talk is completely video based.

